# higher dose short term/ lower dose long term



## luke69duke69 (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's a question that popped up last night in my head.  I'm curious the answers I'll get.  

If you have two bottles of test  cyp, 10ml 200mg/ml and you can either A:  run 500mg week for 8 weeks or B: run 300mg for 13 weeks/ or C: run 400mg for 10 weeks?

Which would yield the most keepable gains and which would give you the most bang for your buck, assuming you only have those two bottles and you've only ever done one low dose cycle before (300mg/6weeks previously).

And on any of those cycles, running 20mg of dbol for the first two weeks....


----------



## BCC (Oct 7, 2005)

If a tree falls in a forest and there's no one around to hear it, does it make noise?

Obviously you know there's no right or wrong answer, but there are too many individiual variables to really say what's going to be most effective for a certain person. 

If it were me,  I would run 300mgs for 13 weeks. Weeks 13-14 I would do 20mgs of dbol per day (or better yet leave that out completely).


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

is it your first cycle? if not how long ago did your last cycle end?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh man, that was like beginning  of February finished it mid march.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

Personally I think a 8 week at 500mg is best, almost everyone I have watched take steroids got 95% of their gains by week 7 or 8, but if your a real roid head and jucing all the time a 12 week at 750Mg+ would be better...


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not.  First cycle was a small six week dbol only which I actually kept a good deal of the gains on, minus the standard 10lbs of water weight lost a month later.  So the first test cycle was at the beginning of this year.  I know more for longer would be great, but I was throwing this out as a "if you were stranded on an island and had nothing but food and one last cycle, how would you do it..." kind of thing.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

steroids work differently the more you are developed by them. A beginner will get almost no more from a 10 week cycle than from a 6 week. Also the dose can be low when starting out ( I did 300mg test a week and it was great) but as you progress you need higher doses and longer cycles.....plus you then begin to mix all kinds of shit together to find out what mix is the best for you.

things you learn after 20 or more cycles.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 7, 2005)

First do it as foreman said and run it 8 weeks @ 500mg and don't pay attention to anyone that does a oral cycle's only. There obviously inexperienced at what there doing and by the time there 25 you'll see them in the obituarary's....DEATH FROM LIVER DISEASE


Tough


----------

